# Legal or Illegal to use Gold Fish in Lakes in Georgia



## primey (May 10, 2017)

Is it legal or illegal to use Gold Fish in Area Lakes in Georgia like Lanier and Carters and Blue Ridge? Debate at work and just needed it clarified and these would be the type gold fish you purchase at Pet Smart or Wallyworld aka Feeder Comets.  Just curious and interested in the replies..


----------



## WayneB (May 10, 2017)

not sure, but would consider they may be an invasive non native species; therefore illegal.
mussels in the great lakes, jumping carp in northern rivers, I can't imagine this would go over well..


----------



## jeremyledford (May 10, 2017)

i can't find it in the literature. I know baitshops that sell sterile goldfish so i know those are legal. I believe non-sterile goldfish would be illegal. Our regulations even say NOT to release baitfish (such as shiners) into the water.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2017)

Definitely illegal up here,,,,


----------



## fishmonger (May 11, 2017)

Petshop goldfish are NOT sterile, they breed in the small fountain/pond we have on our deck.

IMHO, buying live baitfish at the petshop is an exceedingly bad idea.

FM


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 11, 2017)

I'd say most lakes in north Georgia have a resident population of goldfish either released as pets or as escaped bait.  When the carp spawn, it's pretty common to see some big fat goldfish mixed in with them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'd say most lakes in north Georgia have a resident population of goldfish either released as pets or as escaped bait.  When the carp spawn, it's pretty common to see some big fat goldfish mixed in with them.



A few around here have them. Most of the goldfish turn out brown after a couple generations, just look like small carp without whiskers. they are a major nuisance.


----------



## bvi (May 11, 2017)

I thought the goldfish would not survive after cold months, this might become an issue. I seen some livebaiters been using a goldfish for catching good sack of bass at Lake Lanier. Another argument to folks who think color makes difference in bassfishing. Bass would eat anything what swims no matter of color of that bait.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 11, 2017)

bvi said:


> I thought the goldfish would not survive after cold months, this might become an issue. I seen some livebaiters been using a goldfish for catching good sack of bass at Lake Lanier. Another argument to folks who think color makes difference in bassfishing. Bass would eat anything what swims no matter of color of that bait.



I've seen some goldfish on Nottely that ain't nothing but a HUGE striper gonna eat.  I saw one that a bowfisher shot on Chatuge a couple years back that was probably 5-6lbs.  Cold months don't bother them.  I used to have a big goldfish pond at the house that would routinely freeze over for days or sometimes weeks and the fish were fine.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

bvi said:


> I thought the goldfish would not survive after cold months, this might become an issue. I seen some livebaiters been using a goldfish for catching good sack of bass at Lake Lanier. Another argument to folks who think color makes difference in bassfishing. Bass would eat anything what swims no matter of color of that bait.



The lakes around here get water temps sometimes down into the upper 30s in the winter, and they live in them. Like NGS said, it's amazing how big a goldfish will get when it's not cooped up in an aquarium. They probably average a foot long or more in the wild.


----------



## mmcneil (May 11, 2017)

This one has been in a friends pond for 10+ years. It was left over catfish bait and only 2" long.  Pond is in central Missouri.


----------



## Tarpfisher (May 11, 2017)

Are the big ones you see not Koi?   I have seen then in allatoona and just thought they were Koi, maybe they are the same thing??


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

Tarpfisher said:


> Are the big ones you see not Koi?   I have seen then in allatoona and just thought they were Koi, maybe they are the same thing??



The really big ones are koi. Koi are just carp with a fancy paintjob, same species. They can get up to the same size as regular carp.

Goldfish are related to carp, but don't get as big, and lack the whiskers/barbels on their lip. The biggest wild goldfish I've ever seen was probably about 16"-17" long and probably weighed about three pounds. Most are about 10"-12" and probably weigh a buck and a half.

If they have barbels on their mouth, they're koi/carp. If they don't have barbels, they're goldfish.


----------



## Crakajak (May 11, 2017)

What would be the best way to cook a goldfish?


----------



## WayneB (May 11, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> What would be the best way to cook a goldfish?



I usually buy them ready to eat, in a box, with crumbs...


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2017)

WayneB said:


> I usually buy them ready to eat, in a box, with crumbs...



Pretzel, cheddar or parmesian,,,,


----------



## B. White (May 11, 2017)

My folks gave me a some goldfish when I was a kid.  They had turned their back when I was three or four and found me with the goldfish being scaled.  Didn't buy me any more.


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2017)

WayneB said:


> I usually buy them ready to eat, in a box, with crumbs...



Well played.. Sir. Well played


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (May 12, 2017)

Flatheads love them. There is a guy in Molena sells them. They say they are sterile , i aint figured out how you can tell.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2017)

Those "black salty" minnows that you buy at the baitshops are just natural-colored goldfish. Same species as the orange ones in the tank at the pet shop.


----------



## 3ringer (May 12, 2017)

The Bait Bucket in Jackson sells sterile goldfish. We used them for stripers . They are very hardy and can be seen very easily in the water. If you don't catch any fish , take the goldfish off the hook and use it again next time. We keep a floating trash can in the lake to hold the bait. If you can find them in a bait shop, give them a try.


----------



## Ihunt (May 15, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Pretzel, cheddar or parmesian,,,,



I like the flavor blasted the best


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2017)

Ihunt said:


> I like the flavor blasted the best



Me too,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (May 16, 2017)

Being illegal dont stop most folks.
I can't imagine there being any prison time for baiting a trotline with goldfish.....never know,though.


----------



## Farm Club (May 19, 2017)

Think of the effects man has had on nature. Exotic animals, hogs, flathead catfish, carp, snake fish, exotic snakes and now gold fish. God put these creatures in certain lands and waters. When we move them for sport or profit look what happens, predation of the  existing species, competition for food, a complete breakdown of ecosystems. If you do not believe in God just think about what I just said, a balance of nature, it is not just an accident but a plan. If it is natural to the area it is safe.


----------



## fishmonger (May 19, 2017)

I saw about a 5 lb goldfish in the Hooch last weekend.

FM


----------

